# 欣梅



## nutmeg_

Hello

Im still a newbie when it comes to learning Chinese, but I was given a Chinese name and I'd like to know more about it!

My Chinese name is 欣梅。
I think it means new plum? But Im not sure. 
Also Id be curious to what a Chinese speaker would think of that name.. for example if its commonly used, if it has any negative or positive connotations etc.
I appreciate any help you can give!

Megan


----------



## SuperXW

欣(joyful) is different to 新(new), although their pronunciations are the same.
梅 may mean "plum blossom" or "berries". When it comes to a name, people usually think of the blossom.
Both characters are commonly used in Chinese girls' names. Of course they are positive. 

Speaking of the feeling, that's quite objective. In my experience, the characters are a little bit "outdated" in the Mainland China. Urban parents nowadays usually wouldn't give such a traditional name to their kids. But parents in some other places may still prefer the characters.


----------



## stellari

SuperXW said:


> 欣(joyful) is different to 新(new), although their pronunciations are the same.
> 梅 may mean "plum blossom" or "berries". When it comes to a name, people usually think of the blossom.



‘Berries’ should be 莓, not 梅.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Although it is often translated as "plum", 梅 is in fact more closely related to the apricot 杏 than to the plum 李.  It is thus also translated as "Japanese apricot".
 To me, the most natural interpretation of 欣梅 is "to appreciate plum blossoms" (e.g., 欣梅赏诗 "to appreciate plum blossoms and poetry"), an activity often associated with men of culture.  Hence one of the name's connotations is "cultured".  梅 also symbolizes perseverance, hope and purity. 欣梅 is thus one who values virtues and principles.  Of course, the 梅 blossom also stands for beauty,  elegance and grace.       
林欣梅: "to appreciate the plum blossoms in the woods" 
李欣梅: "the plum admires the apricot" (One admires another that holds similar yet better characters).


----------



## nutmeg_

SuperXW said:


> 欣(joyful) is different to 新(new), although their pronunciations are the same.
> 梅 may mean "plum blossom" or "berries". When it comes to a name, people usually think of the blossom.
> Both characters are commonly used in Chinese girls' names. Of course they are positive.
> 
> Speaking of the feeling, that's quite objective. In my experience, the characters are a little bit "outdated" in the Mainland China. Urban parents nowadays usually wouldn't give such a traditional name to their kids. But parents in some other places may still prefer the characters.


Thank you for your help! What do you mean by out-dated? It's a more old-fashioned name?



Skatinginbc said:


> Although it is often translated as "plum", 梅 is in fact more closely related to the apricot 杏 than to the plum 李.  It is thus also translated as "Japanese apricot".
> To me, the most natural interpretation of 欣梅 is "to appreciate plum blossoms" (e.g., 欣梅赏诗 "to appreciate plum blossoms and poetry"), an activity often associated with men of culture.  Hence one of the name's connotations is "cultured".  梅 also symbolizes perseverance, hope and purity. 欣梅 is thus one who values virtues and principles.  Of course, the 梅 blossom also stands for beauty,  elegance and grace.
> 林欣梅: "to appreciate the plum blossoms in the woods"
> 李欣梅: "the plum admires the apricot" (One admires another that holds similar yet better characters).


Thank you for such a poetic explanation! How does "欣" translate in the meaning "to appreciate plum blossoms"? Is this a different way to translate it as opposed to "joyful" ?


----------



## SuperXW

stellari said:


> ‘Berries’ should be 莓, not 梅.


My mistake. Sorry!



nutmeg_ said:


> Thank you for your help! What do you mean by out-dated? It's a more old-fashioned name?
> 
> Thank you for such a poetic explanation! How does "欣" translate in the meaning "to appreciate plum blossoms"? Is this a different way to translate it as opposed to "joyful" ?


Yes, that was what I meant. It may be a little bit old-fashioned in the Mainland China.

The character 欣 is used in the verb 欣赏 which means "to appreciate". So 欣 can also make people think of "appreciate".


----------



## Jerry Chan

nutmeg_ said:


> Thank you for your help! What do you mean by out-dated? It's a more old-fashioned name?



Most things about traditional culture these days are thought to be old-fashioned.
But believe me, it's a poetic nice name!


----------



## Wesley To

It can be *joyful plum blossom*, but it's more *flourishing plum blossoms *or* plum blossom in bloom *to me. I agree, nice and poetic. BTW, 欣 reminds me of 笑.


----------



## nutmeg_

SuperXW said:


> My mistake. Sorry!
> 
> 
> Yes, that was what I meant. It may be a little bit old-fashioned in the Mainland China.
> 
> The character 欣 is used in the verb 欣赏 which means "to appreciate". So 欣 can also make people think of "appreciate".


I love how many different meanings and interpretations there can be! Thank you for your perspective on this, very helpful


----------



## nutmeg_

Jerry Chan said:


> Most things about traditional culture these days are thought to be old-fashioned.
> But believe me, it's a poetic nice name!




How does this name relate to traditional culture? The term "appreciate" ?


----------



## nutmeg_

Wesley To said:


> It can be *joyful plum blossom*, but it's more *flourishing plum blossoms *or* plum blossom in bloom *to me. I agree, nice and poetic. BTW, 欣 reminds me of 笑.


 I think part of the reason I was given this name was because siblings sometimes share the first character in their name and my sister was given the name 欣雨。 Her name has something to do with shining after the rain or welcome the rain I believe.


----------



## SuperXW

nutmeg_ said:


> How does this name relate to traditional culture? The term "appreciate" ?


Traditionally, Chinese parents like to name girls with flower names, including 梅, and this can be seen as a traditional culture.


----------



## Jerry Chan

nutmeg_ said:


> I think part of the reason I was given this name was because siblings sometimes share the first character in their name and my sister was given the name 欣雨。 Her name has something to do with shining after the rain or welcome the rain I believe.



This is a nice name as well.
It means both "appreciating the rain" and "the joy of rain".
Consider 欣雪(snow), 欣蘭(orchid) as well if you were to have other siblings. 
These are all important elements in Chinese arts and culture.


----------



## stellari

Jerry Chan said:


> Most things about traditional culture these days are thought to be old-fashioned.
> But believe me, it's a poetic nice name!



For the usage of this particular character 梅, I think the main reason for its decrease popularity is not because of the abandonment of the traditional culture (I know the CCP gov may leave people with such an impression, but please do not generalize it), but due to its extreme popularity among the last generation. I have one aunt and two cousins that have this character in their names. It is also in the names of three of my teachers throughout my pre-secondary eduction. Nowadays, due to the large population in china, parents tend to avoid those common characters in order to reduce name clashes.


----------



## SuperXW

stellari said:


> For the usage of this particular character 梅, I think the main reason for its decrease popularity is not because of the abandonment of the traditional culture (I know the CCP gov may leave people with such an impression, but please do not generalize it), but due to its extreme popularity among the last generation. I have one aunt and two cousins that have this character in their names. It is also in the names of three of my teachers throughout my pre-secondary eduction. Nowadays, due to the large population in china, parents tend to avoid those common characters in order to reduce name clashes.


I also believe in this reason, since it's too easy to have a same name with somebody else among 1.3 billion people.
But this does not contradict the fact that "most things about traditional culture these days are thought to be old-fashioned". I consider this is a neutral statement and a fact, not necessarily to be the reason, could be a result as well.

Regarding this, I just had the following argument with a friend:
He:
Consider the large area China has, its population density shouldn't be that high. The popularity of names shouldn't be a problem, the population's density should be. 
Me:
Many people are living in the urban areas so the density is high. Also, same names are always a problem for a same circle of information systems and media.
He:
Hong Kong has an extremely high population density, yet people won't mind use the common characters.
Me:
And Hong Kong people often give an additional English name for themselves and kids. 
He:
Many people around the world are using exact same English names.
Me:
People can be very comfortable with some on-going traditions, but not comfortable with sudden changes.
The Chinese population exploded in 1950-70's generation. When this generation have kids, the country reformed and the culture dimension exploded, that's why people seek for varieties.
He:
It's a shame that many traditions were abandoned.
Me:
Yes. But in the age of information revolution, new cultures must replace the old ones and no one can stop that. We'll expect that many cultures would no longer be popular but be preserved as a form of art and we'll just appreciate them, instead of using them.

If our mods find my above comments too subjective or irrelevant, please remove it.


----------



## nutmeg_

I see. Because my name in English is "Megan", that is why " 梅" was chosen as part of my name. (I don't know why that particular character was chosen though). 


Jerry Chan said:


> This is a nice name as well.
> It means both "appreciating the rain" and "the joy of rain".[...]


In English, would this name simply translate as "Rain" ? 
And I also thought this name was pretty !  Even Google translate puts a poetic twist on it! haha.


stellari said:


> For the usage of this particular character 梅, I think the main reason for its decrease popularity is not because of the abandonment of the traditional culture (I know the CCP gov may leave people with such an impression, but please do not generalize it), but due to its extreme popularity among the last generation. [...]


So this character is viewed as commonly used then, I suppose. Is the entire name common, or just the usage of the character 梅 ?


SuperXW said:


> I also believe in this reason, since it's too easy to have a same name with somebody else among 1.3 billion people [...]


It's possible that if I had received a Chinese name from another person, they would have chosen a different character to reflect the "Mei" sound in my name. 
However the meanings described here make me think that this is a very nice poetic name so I don't mind if it's considered old-fashioned or common.. though it's good to know that others might view it that way.
I however do have trouble pronouncing the second tone so that's my only complaint so far, haha.


----------



## Ghabi

Moderator's Note
​ 
Dear All,

With the insightful replies given above, I think OP has received enough help concerning the connotations of her name, and it may be a good idea to have the thread closed before it devolves into a chatty one. Please contact the moderators if you think there are good reasons to reopen it. Thank you!

Ghabi (moderator)


----------

